# Bass fishing near Destin, FL?



## Benito (Mar 28, 2011)

Hey Folks- 

Going to Destin, Fl with the family next week for Spring Break.....any tips/places near there you'd suggest for a day of chasing Bass? Also interested in Guide suggestions if you have any.....

Doing 1 day of saltwater fishing, but hoping to sneak away for 1 day of bassfishing also.....

Thanks-

Ben


----------



## JarheadDad (Mar 28, 2011)

Don't know if this is what you are looking for Ben but we fish Western Lake in Grayton State Park down past Santa Rosa every time we go. But then we always stay either in the cabins or a rental in Santa Rosa. We also take a boat but half the fish we catch are probably reachable from the shoreline. Not what you would call a big bass lake but we usually catch a bunch up to 4# with an occasional 6. Along with redfish up to 10-12# on every other cast. The part of the lake on the north side of the bridge is the most productive. You can leave the massive tackle bags at home and throw Johnson Minnow spoons in gold and silver with white, yellow, or chartreuse trailers (split tails or single ripple tail grubs). Anyhoo, we always have a blast fishing that park when we are down there. Not a big place and can be covered easily enough.  Diversion fishin' but you can get your string stretched! 

I wish I could help you out with hawg huntin' and a guide but I'm no help there. If you can find a freshwater guide there are probably some really good fish in the area to chase.

Fixed the previous comment on Hopkins spoons changing it to Johnsons. Sorry Ben, been spooning too long at The Rock with Hopkins! Senility, a mind is a terrible thing to have wasted!


----------



## Money man (Mar 28, 2011)

If I may be so bold in a fresh water fishing forum. 

Skip the bass fishing and do this. 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=549371&highlight=capt+leake

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=546479&highlight=capt+leake

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=612549&highlight=capt+leake

From Destin to PC is not that far of a drive but well worth it.


----------



## yakfishingfool (Mar 28, 2011)

You might want to give Kings Lake, Holly Lake or Juniper Lake a try. All three are very close to one another on Hwy 83/331 North of De Funiak Springs within an hour drive of Destin.


----------



## Rusty Shakleford (Mar 28, 2011)

Do you have military base access? If so both Hurlburt Field & Eglin have ponds with nice fish. If not, there is a pond on a dirt road off of Beal parkway between Walmart & Eglin AFB. During this timefram I wouldnt even worry about frshwater though, If you want some guaranteed redfish & trout from the bank, I can give you some spots


----------



## Rusty Shakleford (Mar 28, 2011)

Money man said:


> If I may be so bold in a fresh water fishing forum.
> 
> Skip the bass fishing and do this.
> 
> ...


disagreed, fishing is WAY better in Destin & FWB!!


----------



## Benito (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks, folks.....very interested in Red-Fishing also, haven't ever done it......

BEN


----------



## Money man (Apr 2, 2011)

Benito said:


> Thanks, folks.....very interested in Red-Fishing also, haven't ever done it......
> 
> BEN



Benito, we were in a flats boat and when the dolphin almost came in the boat with us, it was something the kids will never forget. I was serious about my suggestion you give it a try.


----------



## Money man (Apr 2, 2011)

Rusty Shakleford said:


> disagreed, fishing is WAY better in Destin & FWB!!



Rusty, I was not suggesting he could not or should not fish in Destin, simply that if he wanted to use the same guide that I used when making the video, the guide operated out of PCB.


----------



## Ronnie T (Apr 2, 2011)

The Destin and FWB bass clubs fish lake seminole ga a lot.
It's the nearest large body of water and it borders Florida.


----------

